# FBI Raided Trumps home...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So on 8-8-22 the FBI raided Trumps home at Mar la go. The preliminary reports is because they suspected him of taking de-classified documents from the White House. AGAIN DE-CLASSIFIED. But it was also reported that they were not "carefully" picking only those documents. Which I am not 100% sure of or what because it is of course a "news" source saying this. So I am still in a holding pattern to see exactly what comes of this.

But here are a few questions:

1. Did Garland sign off on this?
2. They came out and stated it wasn't about Jan 6th... but if they find Jan 6th things will they use them?
3. They said it wasn't "political" but immediately things were leaked to the NY TIMES.
4. If FBI says it isn't political and went after Trump for De-classified Documents... Why not go after others?
- Hilary for the server, lost emails, bleached server, etc.
- Hunter Biden when we have direct evidence of his illegal doings
- Anything with EPSTIEN
- Swalwell slept with a chinese spy.
5. Remember the FBI were the ones behind the Whitmer plot of kidnapping and did it right before election time. They were the ones behind the FISA warrants they KNEW WERE BOGUS from the dossier.

Anyways lots of questions about the timing of this. It sure seems political. You know since the Jan 6th hearings are not doing so well. Poll numbers are horrible for many. Primaries are not going certain ways.... etc.

But again... Will let things play out. If Trump broke the law then he should face consequences. BUT SO SHOULD EVERYONE ELSE!!!

So it will be interesting how this plays out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrats can barely keep their wits about the upcoming election. They are about to loose it, and this unheard of in history bogus witch hunt of a past president is simply a distraction from multiple things. It's a distraction from Bidens record setting poor poll numbers, a distraction from Nancy who had her son along making deals with the semi conductor business, a distraction from new evidence every day about Hunter Biden and the big guy, and a distraction about the rising approval rating of President Trump.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I dont want to say that this is about not allowing Trump to run in 2024. But the sad part is that the more and more you see what is going on it looks that way.

1. Jan 6th Commission
2. This raid
3. The numerous lawsuits in all the states
4. ETC.

But here is the thing.... If they find a way to not let Trump run.... Right now De Santos is the possible canidate. IF THAT IS THE CASE.... the Republicans will win in a LAND SLIDE... IMHO. Just because moderate Republicans still dont like Trump. But would get behind De Santos. Moderate Dem's who dont like Biden could possibly get behind De Santos. Many in the middle could get behind De Santos. Look at the issues he knocked out of the ball park... COVID, CRT, Grooming of kids, etc. Some of the things that people in the middle dont like what the far left is pushing. De Santos is more middle than the press wants to make him out to be.

Anyways... it will be interesting what happens with this search warrant "RAID" that happened.

I am still in a waiting to see pattern but there has been some social media stuff coming out about the judge who signed the warrant, how the whole search was conducted (not allowed to have lawyers present), etc. But again right now it is social media "gossip". But could be interesting or side stories to possibly look at.

Here is the thing to remember. Hilary had emails that were considered "classified" on an unprotected server, a personal server. It is like taking papers and having them in your personal safe. Yet she never got "raided" or "investigated" by the FBI. Just things to think about. Not saying that what Trump did was correct at all, IF THAT IS THE CASE HERE, but look how one got handled and how the other one is. Again dont want to say this is a "plot" to keep Trump from running for presidency again. But all the roads are kind of leaning this way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm still so mad I cannot talk of it yet. 

**** the FB LIE


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is honestly why I think they did it.

Right now it is coming out that he has been co-operating with documents that he took from the WH. But who knows if he was delaying things or not. That is something we dont know.

Anyways... I am think this was more of a "fishing" expedition. What I mean is.... send in the FBI to search for these "records" that he has been slowly co-operating with but if they "happen" to find anything else.... grab that too. You know like I mentioned how this whole Jan 6th hearing are kind of backfiring on them. They haven't produced really anything else or anything to actually CHARGE him with.

Just wait... there will be some "new evidence" that Jan 6th committee will be talking about in about a week. 

It will be interesting how this all plays out. If it is what I was thinking with the "fishing" expedition then the FBI needs to be dismantled and anyone who is in the "chain" of these actions needs charges brought up against them ASAP.

I saw an interview of Rubio on this one. He stated that what will happen if the Republicans take control is that many will want the same thing to happen to others...ie: Investigation upon investigation upon investigation. Which is correct.... but he said that will turn into every time some other party gains control.... they will investigate the other party. It will truely turn into a Banana Republic type thing in the USA.

Now I am all for investigations if CRIMES have been committed....ie: Hunter Biden. There is video, emails, pictures, etc of proof. He needs to be investigated.

But what happened to Trump when it has been proven that the only reason why the FISA stuff was authorized was because of a FAKE Dossier. So now how many people will be pushing FAKE stuff to get investigations going. That is now the scary part.

Anyways..... I am still on a holding pattern on this one until more info comes out. Which it has been...

Like I wanted to bring up yesterday... The Judge or Magistrate that signed this was the lawyer for some of Epstein's Associates that were given immunity type thing. He was an Obama Donor (which might not mean much he could have just given $100). But it shows you he could have not looked too hard at the "evidence" to make a clear decision on signing the search warrant. He might have just "rubber stamped" it so to speak. But again.... things are coming at us quickly on this one. Still would like to see what the actual warrant said and also want to know why Trumps attorneys couldn't be present while searching for DOCUMENTS.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So read an article on the Daily Mail...
Eric Trump reveals what REALLY happened in the FBI raid | Daily Mail Online 

Some interesting stuff in there.

One thing that will need to be looked into is that the FBI would turn over the actual warrant to the lawyer that was present. They would hold it up at a distance but wouldn't let them read it. I am not 100% sure about this but isn't it law to turn over a copy when asked to see it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> why Trumps attorneys couldn't be present while searching for DOCUMENTS.


 Because if they were there they may observe the FBI adding documents to the boxes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing to also pay attention to this developing thing.... How many NON TRUMP SUPPORTERS are calling for answers as well. Cuomo wants answers from the FBI and DOJ or make some sort of statement about this.

That should show you something doesn't seem right.

I also have read that Obama took 5 years to get records back to the "Archives" and what not.

So again.... more info needs to come out about this whole thing IMHO. But if past presidents took a while to get things back to the archives which they took while in office why did they need to do this "raid". The article I posted shows Trump was working with them... again slowly... but was working with them. Also I will speculate this much is that Trump was slowly doing this as a middle finger to them and also in his mind he for surely will win in 2024 if he runs and is thinking why give them back because I will be back in office. That doesn't make it right at all but I could see his EGO thinking like this.

Anyways we need more info to keep coming out. Right now, I honestly believe that Biden didn't know about this at all. I honestly think it is Garland and the Jan 6th committee are behind this.

Again.... if he is doing things illegal go after him. But remember we have had 4+ years of crying wolf with nothing every happening or no "bomb shells" type thing. Then this.... things just dont keep adding up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Because if they were there they may observe the FBI adding documents to the boxes.


This is something to honestly keep an eye on.

Like I mentioned above I honestly believe this was pushed by the Jan 6th commission and Garland. I think they dont have anything "concrete" enough to charge Trump. So they used the whole documents things as a front to get the warrant and what not.

I know one time back in High School I was talking with some at the Game and Fish and they stated back then that they sometimes would get calls to go look for "game violations" at homes that they suspected other things might have been going on. BUT they had to prove why to get that warrant...ie: Person had valid hunting/fishing license and they saw them out fishing or whatever. But again the "game violation" was the foot in the door so to speak. I am not sure if that is legal now or not. Because it used to be that the Game and Fish didn't need to knock to get into fish houses either (I am talking about MN). But now they do since it was brought up in a court case where some lawyers (or lawyer's kids) were busted for drugs while out in the ice fishing shack. The DNR didn't knock and just opened the door. It was taken to court like it was an illegal search and seizure type thing and THEY WON. 

So again, dont know if this is legal what happened but saying it could be something like that just to get "dirt" on Trump for Jan 6th. Because look what else happened.... Rep Perry had his cell phone seized at that same time. He was on the list about Jan 6th.

I am just giving my opinion on this... But just follow along with what has happened. The Jan 6th hearing have failed.... they dont have anything concrete otherwise he would have been charged by now. They take a phone at the same time they do the "raid" from someone who wouldn't have anything to do with the "archives" documents only Jan 6th stuff. See what I am getting at. So just pay attention if in a week or so the Jan 6th committee does a public show again or you start seeing CNN and others saying BOMBSHELL about Jan 6th.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BREAKING: DOJ Urges Judge To Keep Trump Raid Affidavit Sealed From Public


They have nothing, and they went beyond the warrant so they dont want anyone to see things.
Also 14 FBI whistle blowers have come forward. I can't wait to hear what they have to say. They went to Jordan's office so we can be sure it's nothing the left wants to hear.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad part about all of this is that the DOJ/FBi and Trump can easily just keep pointing fingers. Because IF it is "top secret" stuff of course the public shouldn't know what it is or what they found. Then they can hide behind it is an "ongoing investigation" type thing. Which is accurate if it is TRUE. But that means Trump can keep saying... They are lying and what not. It is just a game of he said she said at this point.

But the issue is the credibility of the DOJ/FBI because of what has taken place. Russia... well the FBI doctored and used FAKE INFO and the info they knew was fake to keep getting FISA warrants. Strike 1. Then even before that.... Hilary had top secret emails on a private server and destroyed it, destroyed cell phones she shouldn't have been usings, etc. But did they get search warrant OR even prosecute her??? NOPE.... Strike 2... Then how about Ukriane.... YEP STRIKE 3.... or lets say or a "foul ball". Then Jan 6th... they are so hell bent and making a direct tie to Trump... and so far... FOUL BALLS or STRIKES.... So yeah... the FBI and anyone calling shots better be very very careful and if they are doing the fishing expedition like I mentioned (and so far all signs are pointing to that) they better have things in perfect order... otherwise if the Republicans take back the house and Senate.... there will be investigations.

The sad part is "investigations" isn't want we need unless they actually do something at the end of them....ie: JAIL TIME. But it is just showing you how partisan all this is and how our leaders are jokes.


Now onto the FBI Whistle blowers... It will be interesting what comes out about this. I am in a wait and see for sure on this one. But it is crazy that no Dem's are speaking about this at all. Remember they went crazy with 1 whistleblower about Ukraine... NOW THERE ARE 14!!! Time will tell on this one. Also agree that they went to Jordan.... this could be really bad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So it doesn't look good when the FBI takes the passports of Trump in the search. Were they ON THE Affidavit? So it shows you that they took anything and everything. Does that sound like they were "looking" for specific things?

Like I mentioned we need to know a lot more about this. But this just is the start to possibly confirming what I stated ASAP.

BTW.... The social media leftists came out and stated two things on the passports. 1. THE FBI DIDNT TAKE THEM... which we now know was a lie. 2. Well if they took them Trump must be a flight risk and shows the severity of what the docs were... and yet they just gave them back.... HMMMMMMM

Lets just see what else unfolds on this whole situation. It is always funny how things change with the media when you let time play out what really happened or for the actual FACTS to come to the surface.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> They have nothing, and they went beyond the warrant so they dont want anyone to see things.
> Also 14 FBI whistle blowers have come forward. I can't wait to hear what they have to say. They went to Jordan's office so we can be sure it's nothing the left wants to hear.


So it seems alot of the "whistleblowers" were talking about targeting parents and "reclassifying" domestic terrorists. PLUS talking about the "pipe bomb" investigation from Jan 6th. Also talking about how the FBI was "retaliating" against people who exercised their 1st amendment rights that were agents.

So far that is what it seems about. Plus the fact that Garland and Wray might have lied under oath when they testified to the committee. 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/2021-11-16-JDJ-to-Garland-re-completeness-of-testimony.pdf… 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/2022-03-09-JDJ-to-Wray-re-pipe-bombs-case70.pdf… 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/2022-05-06-JDJ-Letter-to-Wray-re-WB-disclosures_Redacted.pdf… 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/2022-05-11-JDJ-MJ-to-Garland-re-threat-tags_Redacted.pdf… 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/2022-06-07-JDJ-follow-up-letter-to-Wray-re-WB-disclosures_Redacted.pdf… 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/2022-07-27-JDJ-to-Wray-re-domestic-violent-extremists32.pdf… 

https://republicans-judiciary.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/08/2022-08-10-JDJ-MJ-to-Sanborn-re-TI.pdf…


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So it was "LEAKED" that the reason for the warrant or the "evidence" for getting the warrant was a surveillance video.

What I find strange is that the DOJ/FBI/Judge doesn't want to release the affidavit, but things keep getting leaked??? It is like someone only wants little things exposed. Are they trying to get ahead of something or not?

Like I mentioned way early is we need to know more about this. Also that the FBI/DOJ/Judge all need to be watertight on this whole thing. Especially after FISA/Russia Hoax, Steel Dossier, Ukraine whistleblower, Michigan Gov Kidnapping fiasco, etc. When "leaks" happen, and they are pushing to keep things sealed... it throws shade at the whole operation... IMHO.

Lets just go thru the "leaks" or possible lies on this.

1. Nuke Docs.... Well if it was "surveillance" how do they know it was "nuke" docs?
2. Passports were not taken... well they were given back.
3. Trumps lawyer on scene never got the warrant... well they did or someone did.
4. If there was an "informant" in Mar La Go... was the FBI still spying on Trump???

Like I keep saying more needs to come out. If they release the Affidavit and they can do it without releasing names of people and even "scope" of investigation by redacting it. It will answer many questions. But again I honestly believe if they release it that it will prove what I was talking about... IT WAS A FISHING EXPEDITION. Which political opponents of Trump dont want you to know it was that. Because that will just ruin any chance of stopping him from winning again. It will play right into his narrative of SWAMP, Poor me, etc. I honestly believe there are people with an (R) behind their name that might also helping to not get this affidavit released.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So it was just revealed that the Jan 6th committee months ago subpeonaed the National Archives about Trump and documents.

HMMMMM..... so how is it now about the Jan 6th? Is it a lie that Garland stated that this has nothing to do with Jan 6th????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Drowning people grasping at straws. Illegally grasping.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Alarming Details Emerge About The Unit In Charge Of The Mar-A-Lago Raid (msn.com) 

Here is just more things coming out about the people who are behind this.

Also the judge ruled that "parts" of the affidavit could be released and not hurt the investigation. He is giving the FBI a week to give a redacted version and he will look over it to see if they "over reached" or not in the redactions. 

We still need more info to come out. But again... things are not looking as cut and dry as many in the liberal media were pushing. Also same goes for Trump.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Newly unsealed documents from the FBI raid on Mar-a-Lago put Trump in even worse legal peril, experts say (msn.com)

So here is states the "cover sheet" of the affidavit i believe. Anyways... nothing really strikes out as NUKE CODES or anything that was "leaked".

It is pretty vague as well. HMMMMM.... fishing expedition???



> *The FBI could theoretically use a charge of obstruction to pursue Trump, he said, even if the information does turn out to have been declassified.*
> Moss did suggest, though, that it is unlikely that prosecutors would choose to make that case, even if they technically could.
> 
> "I have no reason to suspect the government would pursue a charge if they concluded there was sufficient evidence the records were in fact declassified, as Trump keeps claiming," he said. *"Even if the Espionage Act charge falls through, the government could pursue an obstruction charge*.


Again I am not saying Trump is innocent at all on anything we still need more info. BUT what I talked about the wide swath and what they might have took... looks to be more and more correct. Still need more info to come out as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> 9:22-mj-08332-BER Document 17 Entered on FLSD Docket 08/11/2022 Page 4 of 7 ATTACHMENT B Property 0 be seized All physical documents and records constituting evidence, contraband, fruits of crime, or other items illegally possessed in violation of 18 U.S.C. §§ 793, 2071, or 1519, including the following
> 
> a. Any physical documents with classification markings, along with any containers/boxes (including any other contents) in which such documents are located, as well as any other containers/boxes that are collectively stored or found together with the aforementioned documents and containers/boxes;
> 
> ...


Above is a part of the warrant to show what they were supposed to be looking for. Some of this should show you how it was more about a "fishing" expedition than anything.

Look at C: Any gov or presidential records created between 1-20-17 to 1-20-21. SO ANYTHING WITH HIS NAME ON IT OR ON GOV STATIONARY FOR HIS WHOLE PRESIDENCY.... yes.... think about that.

Then add in the fact that A says take anything AROUND any docs with classification markings on it. So yes... if a box full of underwear is next to the classifed doc they can and are instructed to take it. That is what the warrant says.

this is why the special master is needed. Again if they knew exactly what was missing why would then need this broad of a warrant?

Like I stated in the beginning it seems like a fishing expedition the more time this goes along. I am still in a wait and see because if he did take stuff and it was that high of a priority... why did he take them? His ego or something else. We dont know and only time will tell. Or like I stated... did they use the fact about these docs to get a search warrant to look for things about Jan 6th to try and pin something on him??? Again all of this doesn't smell right especially with the timing of it all....ie: Poll numbers were low, election cycle, etc.

Read the full Trump Mar-a-Lago search warrant : NPR


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

DOJ appeals decision to appoint special master in Trump FBI raid document case (msn.com)

So this is something to kind of think about. WHY is the DOJ appealing the fact that a special master is going to be put on this? I know they say it could give "top secret" stuff away to the special master. Well doesn't the special master need to be cleared to look at these things?

Also the appeal will draw out everything. If the evidence was that "damning" would they just say... yep go for it and get this over with so we can get to charging Trump???

Like I stated i think they dont want to get caught with the other stuff they took. You know like getting your hand caught in the cookie jar.

I have stated it over and over... it is smelling more like a fishing expedition than an actual targeted warrant search.

But i will still wait and see what they find to pass final judgement. If Trump broke major laws he should get punished. PERIOD. But if they find he did the same things past presidents did, Hilary did with the server, etc. Precedent has been set on what should and shouldn't be charged.

Like I have stated the FBI and DOJ needed to be squeaky clean on this one... and it might not be the case. Otherwise it plays right into the hands of THE SWAMP IS OUT FOR TRUMP...

Like I have stated all we really know is he had folders, envelopes and stuff that had "TOP SECRET" on it.... we dont know what was in those. Maybe Trump did a middle finger and took empty envelopes and stuffed them with recipes just to make the DOJ/FBI/Jan 6th committee, etc look bad... we dont know. Or he had huge secrets in those files... like where is Jimmy Hoffa? What happened to the contents of Al Capones vault? The secret recipe of KFC and Bushes Baked Beans.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The DOJ is hiding something they don't want the American people to know about. Most assuredly they went beyond the boundary of the search warrant, and likely they don't want us to know they have nothing. As much as Trump has been attacked and investigated and still nothing he has to be the cleanest politician in many years.

No no no Chuck if he had the recipe for Bushes Baked Beans that would be a democrat hanging offence. It's the source of all their hot air. I think Bidens bean is baked.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SOOOOO....

It has come out that the DOJ just issued 40 new subpoenas for Jan 6 of Trump associates. HMMMMM.... i wonder where they got the "new" info from.... 🤮 

I wonder if the special master finds some stuff and then it is linked to these subpoena's what will happen in court. 

It is like i predicted all of this when they first raided Mar Lago. I was just a week or two off when they would drop "bombshells" or whatever.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SHOCKER! WaPo Sheepishly Admits the FBI Found No Nuclear Secrets, or Anything Else, in Mar-a-Lago Raid – PJ Media 

Now I am still trying to dig up some other stuff.

But remember the media and NUKE CODES and what not. SHOCKER... seems like the media LIED.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

AGAIN....

Yawwwwwwwwwwwnnnn... and NOTHING will become of it.... AGAINNNNNNNNNN


----------

